# Handling postones and bubbles that are close to surface.



## opmustard (Apr 5, 2021)

Going to start tumbling bottles again (its been over 10 years.)
Was wondering how tumblers are handling potstones and close surface bubbles before tumbling. I have my old ways, but its been awhile so maybe there some new ways to handle these situations.
opmustard


----------

